# After accident damage



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, i just got my car back from the body shop because some chick pulled out right in front of me and i hit my front right corner of my car. I had to replace the headlight, fogs, bumper, hood, front panel. So i needed to turn on my defroster today and a loud, grinding like noise came from the car at random times and it got worse when i accelerated and when i would be idle the RPMs would jump a little and the fans are running at full speed under the hood like its hot outside. I need to diagnose this so i can get it fixed and claim it on insurance ASAP, any ideas as to what it could be?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: After accident damage (fourpointwo)*

A few thoughts...
With cool engine, check the fans behind radiator for "free spin". I once had car returned from warranty work with a screw clip jammed between a fan blade and housing... sounded worse than sick.
Also had car returned from warranty work missing more than one handful of different front end screws / nuts / clips from putting bumper in service position. Some were gone but some were rolling around in engine bay just waiting to be a new problem.
Scan with VAG.
Is the noise an engine fan or the cabin air blower?


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

Its coming from the engine, and like right under my dash sounds like a computer clicks too. It's not the cabin air blower. 
Well, i looked last night at those two fans and they both spin freely, but when the car is on and i turn the air on the small one is spinning at what sounds like full RPM's. Usually i can only hear those two fans when it's hot outside and its cooling her down. When the car is off, but on battery and i turn air on no weird noises.


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (fourpointwo)*

hmm, my car does somthing similar, but its not been in any accident.(to my knowledge) mines also gos up and down with the acceleration level....if you find out what it is, let us know!


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (fourpointwo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourpointwo* »_So i needed to turn on my defroster today and a loud, grinding like noise came from the car at random times and it got worse when i accelerated... 

Is it possible that this noise is related to your AC compressor? The compressor should engage when activating defroster and A/C. If that is the only time the noise is present, it may be related. Perhaps check for A/C pulley and belt clearance, etc.
Did you VAG scan the car?


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

Not yet, i have a date setup to take her to Audi on Thursday to clear the headlight error, and ill have any others resolved. 
I'm going to goto work right now so ill try the other modes and see if the A/C is the problem.
Do you know what is under the drivers dash that would sound like a click like a computer turns on then off then on again? Because it does that too when the grinding happens. 
Thank you BTW, great help.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (fourpointwo)*

The click is an electric relay, likely providing high current to whatever device is making the noise.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (fourpointwo)*

Hey Four
Not sure if this will help. If you have a VAG-COM, you should be able to check all the "pieces". And maybe narrow it down.
http://www.VAGLInks.com/Docs/A...g.pdf
Hope it helps.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

No VAG-COM. I read that they're around 40$ other than that how do i use it and what else do i need?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (fourpointwo)*

Hey Four
I just looked closer at the link I sent you and I was way off as far as doing it with the VAG-COM. It looks like almost all the testing is done with a Multimeter (Volts and Ohms). The only VAG-COM testing is on the last few pages. Sorry about that.
This is the one you need:
http://www.VAGLInks.com/Docs/A...g.pdf
If you buy the $40 "VAG-COM" off eBay there are a couple of things you need to look out for. If you have a newer laptop, confirm if it has a DB9 serial port or not. Many of the newer ones do not which means you would have to get a cable with the USB attachment. It might even be better just to get a USB right off the bat, but I just wanted to mention it. If they tell you you can use a PCMCIA serial converter card or USB Serial converter... don't bother, they do not work, and if they do not consistently, trust me not worth the aggrevation...
Once you get it you can download the shareware version of the VAG-COM software from http://www.Ross-Tech.com. I believe you can do most of what you need to without registering it, but if if cannot the registration is only another $100 or so. Third option is to get the "real" VAG-COM from Ross-Tech. More expensive, but you get the software (full version) for free and support etc. I did this a few years ago as there weren't any eBay version out yet.
The VAG-COM screens are different to those in the Bentley, but I (or others here) could give you a hand on how it works etc.
Hope this helps
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

So I went to Audi and they said it was the AC compressor and that it's 1900 bucks just for the part, good thing my insurance is going to cover it =X


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (fourpointwo)*

Ouch! That could have left a mark...


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

You're telling me. And that didn't even include installation which is probably around 100$ an hour =\


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

UPDATE: 
So i got her back today and NOTHING was wrong with the AC condensor. They said that the system had been charged by double, they drained system and filled with proper amount and she is purrrrfect.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (fourpointwo)*

Damn... so how much damage did that cause? That kind of stuff drives me crazy as it comes back to haunt you and the idiot that did it is long gone...
Cool to hear its working though!
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

None that i know of. Yea stupid people piss me off.


----------

